
Intel's 'neural network on a stick' brings AI training to you - tareqak
https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/14/intel-neural-compute-stick-2/
======
cookingrobot
This article is using the wrong terminology. According to the Intel site this
stick is intended for inference not training. It’s for rapid prototyping with
PC trained models.

